# Vektorisiert?



## trinity_blue (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Wie kann ich feststellen ob eine Datei vektorisiert ist oder nicht? Ich habe ein Logo entwerfen lassen für unsere Website und für den Textildruck. Nur leider hat unsere Designer sich in Luft aufgelöst und ich habe nur die Dateien die er uns zur Ansicht gegeben hat. Es sind hauptsächlich psd Dateien, um die 1,3Mb gross. Insofern zu gross zum hoch laden.

Als Unwissende kann ich da nicht viel mit anfangen (noch nicht). 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Simone


----------



## smileyml (21. Dezember 2010)

Als ZIP könntest du es hier uploaden.
Grundsätzlich spricht eine PSD erstmal eher dagegen, das es sich um eine ordentliche Vektordatei handelt. Allerdings kann auch dort mit Hilfe von Pfaden das ganze entsprechend angelegt sein.

Wenn du die Datei anhängen willst, können wir uns diese gern ansehen. Falls du diese nicht in aller Öffentlichkeit zeigen willst, müsste man sich einen andere Weg überlegen.

Als nächstes solltest du dir dann im klaren sein oder es werden  in welchen Formaten du das Logo bauchst und welches Druckverfahren für die T-Shirts in Frage kommt. Ebenso für welche Zwecke das Logo noch eingesetzt werden soll.

Grüße Marco


----------



## trinity_blue (21. Dezember 2010)

Würde ich gerne tun, aber leider misstraut mein Partner allem was mit Internet zu tun hat. Kann ich die Datei euch irgendwie schicken, ohne dass sie im Netz erscheint? 
Sollte die Datei nicht vektoriesiert sein werde ich im Jobforum jemanden suchen der sich meinem Projekt annehmen will.
Das Logo soll auf unsere Website und auf Textielartikel. Hauptsächlich T-Shirts, Pullis, Cappies,... 

Meinst du mit Formaten die Dimensionen des Logos im Druck oder verschiedene Datei Formaten?

Für die verschiedenen Druckverfahren bin ich gerade dabei mich schlau zu machen. 

Grüsse Simone


----------



## smileyml (21. Dezember 2010)

Mit den Formaten meine ich beides - Größe und Dateityp.
Zur Datei schicke ich dir eine Nachricht.

Grüße Marco


----------



## trinity_blue (21. Dezember 2010)

Was wäre den ratsam für Dateitypen? Es gibt sicher Typen die gängiger sind als andere. Ich selbst habe Adobe Illustrator auf meinem Mac und mache hiermit gerade meine ersten Versuche. 

Als Grösse für das Drukformat max. A3, so das der Rücken auf einem T-Shirt ausgefüllt ist. 

Grüsse Simone


----------



## smileyml (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja, Illustrator zum Zeichnen bietet sich sicher an. Ein gängiges Austauschformat wäre dann eps.

Zu deiner vorhandenen Datei habe ich dir ausführlich in der Mail geantwortet und will für alle hier das wichtigste nochmal festhalten, auf dem man dann bei Bedarf aufbauen kann.


Bei der Datei handelt es sich ganz klar um keine Vektordatei.
Das hätte euch prinzipiell auch als jpg so übergeben werden können.

Bei dem Bild handelt es sich zumindest um eine 300 dpi Bilddatei.
Aufgrund der Art des Logos scheint mir ein Transferdruck die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein.
Dazu kannst du auch hier etwas lesen - http://www.tutorials.de/content/621-grafik-basiswissen.html#shirts


Grüße Marco

PS: Aus meiner Sicht gehört schon ein großer Rücken dazu, wenn auf ihm ein A3-Bild sein soll


----------

